# Nikon D 40 x, D 80 or D 200? Help me decide please



## Dukemantee (Apr 15, 2007)

OK Folks i need help!

I'm having a really hard time deciding on which one to buy. The stats on all three are pretty close. I heard that non d-slr lenses won't mount on the D 40 X so i'm leaning toward the d 80 and the d 200 (because i have a couple lenses i wouldn't mind using from a film slr i have.)   Aside from that, The d 80 and the d 200 seem to be pretty close with specs.... my biggest area of concern is the flash sync speed on the d 80 it is 1/200 and for the d 200 it is 1/250. 

I also heard the D 70 S's flash sync speed was 1/500. Why are the newer cameras lower?  IF so will i run into problems in the long run? I am planning to buy the nikon Wireless flash-system with the 3 flashes for my work will i run into problems?

 I just want a camera that will be suitable for Fashion photography, models, portraits, street scenes. But i aim to light and compose images like films, print media etc. 

Which is the best in terms of value?   Or if you have any comments or facts to help me decide i really appreciate it.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome to TPF!

That is a pretty wide range of cameras you are considering.

Maybe this chart will be helpful:
d200-vs-d80-vs-d40x


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 15, 2007)

The D200 is much better built and tougher, with a magnesium alloy body and sealing. I believe the D200's metering system is also more advanced. The D200 will shoot up to 5fps while the D80's limit is 3. The D200 also has a larger buffer for longer bursts of continuous shooting. The D200's shutter speeds go up to 1/8000 while the D80's go to 1/4000; this point is unlikely to be essential though it can be helpful. As you said, on specifications alone the D200 may not look that much better than the D80... but the main point for me would be the metal body and sealing on the D200. Personally I don't believe flash sync of 1/200 as opposed to 1/250 would be much of an issue but I rarely use flash so could be wrong - but I would think perhaps a more important issue would be that the D200 has a PC sync socket but the D80 doesn't.

As for using lenses the D80, as you say will autofocus with all Nikon AF lenses whereas the D40 will not autofocus with all... but the D80 will not meter with older manual focus lenses, while the D200 will.

Basically for each jump in price point you get higher specifications, but perhaps more importantly you get better build, more dedicated controls, and more compatibility with Nikon lenses past and present. Of course the question is whether you need the most expensive and most fully featured of these or indeed whether you would be happy with the "entry level" model... and that's something I can't answer. What I will say is that _personally_ I don't think the D40x is good value - to me it's just a D40 with some more megapixels - and if I were planning to use it for professional purposes I would at least want the D80 for the better control and not messing around in menus.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 15, 2007)

The D200 is significantly more advanced than the D80 something not seen with the specs. Is it worth it? I don't know since I didn't consider the D80. It was plastic, and I carry my cameras up the side of vertical cliff faces, through sand at the beach, and I've even been hit by a soccer ball at a game once. The D80 wouldn't survive my ... abuse.

The flash sync speed makes little difference. It's the minimum not the maximum. You'll find on all three bodies you attach a flash and the camera will as far as possible use 1/60th shutter speed. If the speed goes above 1/200th then up the aperature. If you are already on the max aperature ... what do you need a flash for?


----------



## Dukemantee (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

What is the importance of a Pc sync port..........i was expecting them all to connect with usb 2.0? 

The quality of the body is very important to me, that's why I decided to go d 80 immediately when i held the d 40 x and saw that it was plastic. I plan to get really serious about photography, i'm currently a fourth year university student with a film major. I'm finally trying to get the technical part down after all the theory... and i want the best d-slr so i don't regret the purchase. I've been researching them for a while, and i was about to purchase the d 70 S because of a really good deal i found... but once the d 200 was out I had my hopes set on that.

I guess i'll aim for the d200... it's just that with the higher priced camera, I have less money left for lenses.   

But I think i only need 2 lenses that cover the range from 18 mm to 300mm, is this is a good idea?? I don't think i'll need more than that. 

Thanks for your help! and welcome to the forum! I'll be here a while once i get into this


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 15, 2007)

Dukemantee said:


> What is the importance of a Pc sync port..........i was expecting them all to connect with usb 2.0?


 
PC here does not refer to Personal Computers but to Prontor-Compur; you would generally use a PC terminal for studio lighting (which for your purposes of "Fashion photography, models, portraits" seems quite relevant). If the camera doesn't have a PC terminal then you'd need an adapter.




Dukemantee said:


> But I think i only need 2 lenses that cover the range from 18 mm to 300mm, is this is a good idea?? I don't think i'll need more than that.


 
I would say nooooooo. Others will disagree. But it seems to me that these lenses would be something like 18-200mm or 70-300mm lenses which would not be the best optical performers. Sure they would do the job reasonably well but to me it doesn't seem to make sense buying a very expensive body and then mounting average lenses on it.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 16, 2007)

True when the 17-55 and the 70-200 would give you about the best pictures you can get 

I'd get three. Look for a macro lens too


----------



## Dukemantee (Apr 16, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> PC here does not refer to Personal Computers but to Prontor-Compur; you would generally use a PC terminal for studio lighting (which for your purposes of "Fashion photography, models, portraits" seems quite relevant). If the camera doesn't have a PC terminal then you'd need an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never used a "pronter-Compur" but I heard about them from a friend in the past... IF this is the case I think i will go with the D 200. Also I will try to buy 3 lenses over 2. As other post-ers have mentioned (thanks), i will buy 17-55, 70-200, and a higher one if need be.

thanks for your help folks!


----------



## Dukemantee (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry.... I have one more question.  I know the D 200 is the only model out of the three that uses Compact Flash cards over SD memory. Other than prices on these cards, is one preferred over the other?   I know CF will be cheaper to buy, i've checked out local stores & e-stores.... but i was wondering if anyone had any issues with either CF or SD memory? 


Thanks again!


----------



## Zatodragon (Apr 16, 2007)

There isn't really any difference between the two except physical size.  Actual quality of information is absolutely no difference

Both mediums have high-speed cards available, but compact flash you can usually get in higher storage capacity, though SDHC is getting up there.

But i wouldn't worry about if it takes CF or SD


----------



## grafiks (Apr 16, 2007)

Dukemantee said:


> Sorry.... I have one more question. I know the D 200 is the only model out of the three that uses Compact Flash cards over SD memory. Other than prices on these cards, is one preferred over the other? I know CF will be cheaper to buy, i've checked out local stores & e-stores.... but i was wondering if anyone had any issues with either CF or SD memory?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 
I was using CF with my D70.  Now I have a D80 and have been using SD.  I am not seeing any difference between them.


----------



## Dukemantee (Apr 16, 2007)

sweet! thanks again!


----------



## BenRayCN (Apr 27, 2007)

You might want to check online on the total failure of the D70 D50 D40 Shutters at about 8000 photos. That may sound like alot of pictures but it is addictive. My D70 blew out at 7500  and I called Nikon seems to be a known problem but since by the time you get to this number you will have no warrenty left and it'll cost around $300.00 to fix, add this to the total you pay (mine was $1200) and those photo's become expensive. The D200 has a better shutter as well as frame. I bought a DCS620 due to the F5 shutter life of 150000 cycles. The D200 is rated higher in cyles than that but cost more with better pixel quality.


----------



## grafiks (Apr 27, 2007)

BenRayCN said:


> You might want to check online on the total failure of the D70 D50 D40 Shutters at about 8000 photos. That may sound like alot of pictures but it is addictive. My D70 blew out at 7500 and I called Nikon seems to be a known problem but since by the time you get to this number you will have no warrenty left and it'll cost around $300.00 to fix, add this to the total you pay (mine was $1200) and those photo's become expensive. The D200 has a better shutter as well as frame. I bought a DCS620 due to the F5 shutter life of 150000 cycles. The D200 is rated higher in cyles than that but cost more with better pixel quality.


 
That's very interesting.  I hope my D80 lasts longer than that.


----------



## bnkrecords (Apr 28, 2007)

BenRayCN said:


> You might want to check online on the total failure of the D70 D50 D40 Shutters at about 8000 photos. That may sound like alot of pictures but it is addictive. My D70 blew out at 7500  and I called Nikon seems to be a known problem but since by the time you get to this number you will have no warrenty left and it'll cost around $300.00 to fix, add this to the total you pay (mine was $1200) and those photo's become expensive. The D200 has a better shutter as well as frame. I bought a DCS620 due to the F5 shutter life of 150000 cycles. The D200 is rated higher in cyles than that but cost more with better pixel quality.



whats the cycle life of the D200? 

And for the first poster, the D200 is a lovely camera. I cant give you all the specs and info on it because i am so new to photography. But i love my D200..... Its a good investment.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 29, 2007)

BenRayCN said:


> You might want to check online on the total failure of the D70 D50 D40 Shutters at about 8000 photos. That may sound like alot of pictures but it is addictive. My D70 blew out at 7500  and I called Nikon seems to be a known problem but since by the time you get to this number you will have no warrenty left and it'll cost around $300.00 to fix, add this to the total you pay (mine was $1200) and those photo's become expensive. The D200 has a better shutter as well as frame. I bought a DCS620 due to the F5 shutter life of 150000 cycles. The D200 is rated higher in cyles than that but cost more with better pixel quality.



Just from my personal experience and a few friends that have Nikon DSLRs they last a *lot* longer than 8,000 clicks. I know someone with 3x that many. I have about 15,000 and the camera is still going strong. If you knew what I did to this camera you would have to agree that it is a rugged beast. Maybe there was a bad batch? Cameras are mechanical devices, therefore subject to breakage.


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 1, 2007)

Aloha,   I just recently purchased a D200 and I love it!  It is a little heavier than I'm used to but definitely tougher than my Canon.  I'm still trying to get used to the new camera but I defintely recommened it.

Mahalo, Kristen


----------

